# gqTimer – the Graphy qqTimer mod that Logs and Graphs your times



## AndyK (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Everyone, I'd like to introduce *gqTimer*, the Graphy qqTimer that logs and graphs your times. 

You can find it at gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com

This timer is currently released in *beta* form and is simply the regular version of qqTimer that you know and love with the added ability to save your times and display a number of them in graph form.

You can view a screenshot of the graph below: 











Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











Features:

You can use your Google or Yahoo accounts to login. Thus all login info is controlled by a third party (not us) and you won't have to worry about security
Saves not only your times, but your scrambles as well (we will keep this feature for as long as we can, though it may eventually overwhelm our server)
The graph uses javascript, not annoying flash
You can specify if your solve was performed Blindfolded, One Handed, etc.
You can change the interface of gqTimer to a new design

Limitations:

This version only will only save your times for the WCA puzzles, though you can use the timer just like qqTimer for all the other puzzles
This is currently in _beta_ form and thus some features may not work properly. _We cannot *yet* guarantee zero data loss. _
Does not save Avg100, _only saves Best Time, Best Avg5, Best Avg12_ and total session data (up to a reasonable amount of times, at this point in development we do not test above 20 times per session)
Linux and Mac support untested

Future Development

We plan on adding a weekly contest feature in the near future and would like suggestions from the community to find out how to best implement such a thing
We plan on adding Facebook and Twitter integration
We plan to add the ability to specify if you solved the cube with Petrus, Roux, color neutral, etc.
We would like any and all feedback and suggestions that you think of. We would like to create one uber-timer with support from all programmers in the speedcubing community. We aren't trying to compete, just cooperate. 

Credit – much credit obviously goes to Michael for creating qqTimer. Also other members of the kungfoomanchu.com team did much of the work for the 'cloud' part of this project.

Special Note - Please report any bugs via private message and they will be addressed, especially after June because my month of June is really hectic.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay. I just tried this out and it's super awesome.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 5, 2010)

This is very awsome. Thank you so much.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 5, 2010)

Google 
Error


Forbidden
Your client does not have permission to get URL / from this server. (Client IP address: 178.173.***.***)

You are accessing this page from a forbidden country.

I can't access it because of what Ahmadinejad has done.
I'm from iran.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks amazing! Web-based timers ftw

EDIT: are you sure the scrambles are the same as qqTimer? Because I just got 2.35 2x2 AO5 with like 2 LL skips and like 10 average move count.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 5, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> Google
> Error
> 
> 
> ...



You're really missing out this is the best timer since the pocketwatch.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 5, 2010)

background is black in firefox and makes it look very ugly 

could be made to look more pretty and eye pleasing! Also, small text "hit space to start timer"  Touchups like that

looks good


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 5, 2010)

cubemania for me.


----------



## AndyK (Jun 5, 2010)

badmephisto said:


> background is black in firefox and makes it look very ugly
> 
> could be made to look more pretty and eye pleasing! Also, small text "hit space to start timer"  Touchups like that
> 
> looks good



Agreed, I didn't want to make too many changes to qqTimer because it has already proven so successful. The black background can be changed in the options, also we have an upgraded interface in the works (it just didn't make the cut yet). 

Good point on "hit space to start timer", one of my non-cubing friends spent 2 minutes trying to figure out how start this puppy up. Will do.

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 5, 2010)

badmephisto said:


> background is black in firefox and makes it look very ugly
> 
> could be made to look more pretty and eye pleasing! Also, small text "hit space to start timer"  Touchups like that
> 
> looks good



You can click where it says invert colors and you will get white background with black text.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 5, 2010)

yes... this is the final step to the qqtimer. I always wanted to save my times and graph them. good job


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> yes... this is the final step to the qqtimer. I always wanted to save my times and graph them. good job



Well as badmephisto pointed out qqtimer is quite an eyesore...


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just used it. It is great.


----------



## AndyK (Jun 5, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > yes... this is the final step to the qqtimer. I always wanted to save my times and graph them. good job
> ...



Keep your eyes peeled..

I wouldn't say eyesore, just incredibly functional. I think there is something to be said about keeping the interface very sparse however


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 5, 2010)

the only thing it needs now is a scramble view but thats just my opinion


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 5, 2010)

Apart from the eww colors, I like it a lot.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 5, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Apart from the eww colors, I like it a lot.



You can change the color of the top bar.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 5, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from the eww colors, I like it a lot.
> ...


ooh. I just remembered I can invert colors. haha. Okay, now I love it.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 5, 2010)

sick but i want a download!


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 5, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> sick but i want a download!



I know you can save the qqTimer webpage but I doubt that it would work for this. Yeah you won't be able to save times and stuff.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmmm... On my graph, my times from a session earlier today are appearing to the _left_ of my previous sessions.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hrm, am I the only one that cannot get graphs of his times, or save them for that matter?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 5, 2010)

save the times, there's a button next to the mode button.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> save the times, there's a button next to the mode button.


oh damn I feel really dumb now.


I thought that button was to "save" that you wanted to switch to a certain mode.

Changing the text of that button to "save times" would be nice, or something.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 5, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > save the times, there's a button next to the mode button.
> ...



Don't worry, I did the same thing for about 3 averages of 5.


----------



## shelley (Jun 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > save the times, there's a button next to the mode button.
> ...



It took me a while to figure that out as well. The warning message saying it would delete my current session didn't help. Maybe the notification should read "Are you sure you want to save your times? (This will start a new session)"


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 6, 2010)

Something that would be good, let one see the times and scrambles of just the best a5 and a12 as well as all of the times which is done already.


----------



## AndyK (Jun 6, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Hmmm... On my graph, my times from a session earlier today are appearing to the _left_ of my previous sessions.



This is a known issue and we will look into it. That happened to me once and somehow randomly it was fixed the next day..



shelley said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Well said, thanks for the suggestion. We just changed it.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe after submitting times, the times shouldn't be deleted.

I submitted a session of 100 times, which I'm sure is too much to go through at once. When I submitted the times, it opened the graph page but nothing loaded. I checked the graph page without submitting anything and there were no times.

EDIT: I also just submitted 5 time and the times didn't go through either. (I'm using Chrome and Linux if that matters)


----------



## AndyK (Jun 6, 2010)

Just added the "New Interface" to gqTimer, I hope you like it  You can just click on the "New Interface" link or you can go directly to http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/?modern=yes







We also implemented many of the changes you suggested. Shelly, I hope you don't mind that we took your suggestion verbatim  

aronpm - sorry man we haven't tested it on Linux  We will work on this issue.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2010)

It looks nice. 
Also, "Submit times" = 

Hrm, just in case you didn't realize, the timer's not automatically fit to the screen. not a bit deal or anything (one should be able to hold control, then scroll on the mouse to fix this), just informing.

Overall, I'm really liking this timer. 
W7 + FF


Edit: actually, the "top bar color: # set" isn't working for me, personally, too.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you so much.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 6, 2010)

Qq has yet to give his 2 cents.


----------



## AndyK (Jun 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> It looks nice.
> Also, "Submit times" =
> 
> Hrm, just in case you didn't realize, the timer's not automatically fit to the screen. not a bit deal or anything (one should be able to hold control, then scroll on the mouse to fix this), just informing.
> ...



Awesome, thanks  Yes we changed the "submit times" button based on your suggestion 

Thanks for pointing out the top bar color issue too. I think it is a Firefox thing, I was able to get it to work in Chrome and Opera. I just put that on the list of things to fix.

Making things fixed width eased development a bit, less variables to contend with. Hopefully it doesn't affect things too much.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2010)

AndyK said:


> Awesome, thanks  Yes we changed the "submit times" button based on your suggestion
> 
> Thanks for pointing out the top bar color issue too. I think it is a Firefox thing, I was able to get it to work in Chrome and Opera. I just put that on the list of things to fix.
> 
> Making things fixed width eased development a bit, less variables to contend with. Hopefully it doesn't affect things too much.


Yes, it worked fine in Chrome when I tried it a bit later. Rawr Firefox.

And about the size, it really shouldn't matter, but you could tell people to control+scroll their mouse to make it bigger/smaller. 'tis what I've done.


----------



## Googlrr (Jun 9, 2010)

I think there's something wrong with the graphing. Even after I submit my new times, it only displays the first 10 averages I did, although it reads Last 10 averages. Do I have to delete my previous times to get new ones to display? I would prefer it show all of the times on one graph or my last 10.


----------



## AndyK (Jun 13, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> I think there's something wrong with the graphing. Even after I submit my new times, it only displays the first 10 averages I did, although it reads Last 10 averages. Do I have to delete my previous times to get new ones to display? I would prefer it show all of the times on one graph or my last 10.



Sorry, I don't know how that problem snuck past us, but we fixed it a few days ago.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Maybe after submitting times, the times shouldn't be deleted.
> 
> I submitted a session of 100 times, which I'm sure is too much to go through at once. When I submitted the times, it opened the graph page but nothing loaded. I checked the graph page without submitting anything and there were no times.
> 
> EDIT: I also just submitted 5 time and the times didn't go through either. (I'm using Chrome and Linux if that matters)



This is exactly the same issue I have, except I'm on a vista. Hopefully you will look into it, as I find it 100 times better than CCT 

Also, would it be possible to quickly implement a "Are you sure you want to navigate away from this page?" message when you try to refresh or close (on accident)? I hate it when a very big, good average gets erased.


----------



## AndyK (Jun 13, 2010)

Feryll said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe after submitting times, the times shouldn't be deleted.
> ...



Very good idea about the "Are you sure you want to navigate away from this page?" message, we will try to add that soon

Thanks for the compliments too  Which error are you talking about? The error of it not saving 100 times in a session, or not being able to post any times at all? I have not been able to recreate the inability to save error. Could you send me more details in a PM if you are getting this error? As for the 100+ times per session, I think I will have to write a note on the timer that says that currently we only support saving around 20 times per session. I wasn't anticipating many people going above that and I don't want to overwhelm this database yet.

The reason we clear the times after submitting them to the cloud is so you don't end up with duplicate time submissions. Right now, this hopefully won't be an issue if you save only 20 or fewer times in each session.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 13, 2010)

I sent you a PM with a video.


----------



## CubeDust (Jun 13, 2010)

i think that you should add a buddy list, and be able to chat, race each other.


----------



## cube_addict0r (Jun 15, 2010)

w00t, this'll become my timer, I really like how it dinstinguishes itself from most other timers with its feature to save your times so you can track your progress and that is the reason I'll start using this timer.

Most other timers suffer from amnesia, and the ones that do save your times don't offer a nice chart on which you can see how you've been doing at the glance of your eye.

Thanks! 

edit: w00t, even the scrambles are saved along with the time I achieved, awesomeness!

Suggestion: an 'average of 3' timer which works this way: press spacebar, counter starts timing, press spacebar again and the time for the first cube is saved while the timer for the 2nd cube is already counting, spacebar again and the counter for the 2nd cube stops, while the timer has been restarted for the 3rd cube, spacebar again and the results for the three cubes are shown. This'd come in handy for people with 3 or more cubes.


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome!!.Thanks a lot. I really like this new vesion.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2010)

my times from this moorning are no where to be found?

also how do we access the graph?

anddd finally is there anyway to erase an individual time?


----------



## Feryll (Jun 15, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> my times from this moorning are no where to be found?
> 
> also how do we access the graph?
> 
> anddd finally is there anyway to erase an individual time?



From a sent average? I don't think so. From a current session? Click on the time where it shows them all.

Btw, can't wait for a protect-your-times lock message


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2010)

oh..we have to actually click send times >_<

and thanks for the deleting hint


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think that someone should add a feature that posts your average/single to the Accomplishment Thread on here/twistypuzzles. It would be much easier to just hit a button than to write the scrambles and times down, then type them all into a reply. Just an idea I had a few seconds ago.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 29, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I think that someone should add a feature that posts your average/single to the Accomplishment Thread on here/twistypuzzles. It would be much easier to just hit a button than to write the scrambles and times down, then type them all into a reply. Just an idea I had a few seconds ago.



It would be nice, but then the accomplishment thread would be totally spammed, and any solve that is within the top tenth percentile would be submitted, and sort of degrade the actual importance of a good solve. If it is good enough to have it's own post, it should be worth the half a minute to type it down again.


----------



## CanadianPires (Jun 29, 2010)

Works so far for Mac + Chrome.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I think that someone should add a feature that posts your average/single to the Accomplishment Thread on here/twistypuzzles. It would be much easier to just hit a button than to write the scrambles and times down, then type them all into a reply. Just an idea I had a few seconds ago.


No thank you. That would just encourage annoying people to make annoying posts concerning every little accomplishment they make.
Am not approve.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 6, 2010)

something weird on FF. When I use WCA inspection, the clock itself turns red


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 6, 2010)

I cant graph my pyraminx times on this. It gives me an error message when i click submit times.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2010)

RAGE.
I ENTERED IN 100 PYRA TIMES I HAD ON PAPER.
Error message when submitting D:

http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/pl...x&mode=Normal&month_period=7&year_period=2010

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/__init__.py", line 511, in __call__
handler.get(*groups)
File "/base/data/home/apps/rubikland/1-4.342705800156173218/handlers/timer.py", line 224, in get
form2 = ArchiveForm(initial={'puzzle': puzzle, 'mode': mode,})
UnboundLocalError: local variable 'puzzle' referenced before assignment

If I give you my email address registered to this is there a way to retrieve my times?
RAGE! (sorry, I realise this prolly wasn't your fault, but mine for entering in 100 times and then realising it was on 3x3 mode, changed it to Pyra, submitted and the error message. Mind fixing this "bug"? D: )


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 12, 2010)

lol, when I go to stats, it says "Seleact a puzzle" instead of "Select a puzzle" 

Also, could you add a PLL time attack option?

ALso, why can't I see the stats for the other puzzles (not WCA puzzles)?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 12, 2010)

...lol ZB... that must suck.

Nice timer


----------



## AndyK (Jul 19, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> something weird on FF. When I use WCA inspection, the clock itself turns red



That is by design to make sure you know the clock is counting down instead of up



cuber952 said:


> I cant graph my pyraminx times on this. It gives me an error message when i click submit times.





ZB_FTW!!! said:


> If I give you my email address registered to this is there a way to retrieve my times?
> RAGE! (sorry, I realise this prolly wasn't your fault, but mine for entering in 100 times and then realising it was on 3x3 mode, changed it to Pyra, submitted and the error message. Mind fixing this "bug"? D: )



Oooooo, that totally sucks. I remember testing pyraminx at one point, but some tinkering must have inadvertently broken pyraminx submission. This is now fixed, though I fully acknowledge that I have been incommunicado this month during my post-finals vacation and apologize for the delay.



koreancuber said:


> lol, when I go to stats, it says "Seleact a puzzle" instead of "Select a puzzle"
> 
> Also, could you add a PLL time attack option?
> 
> ALso, why can't I see the stats for the other puzzles (not WCA puzzles)?



Stupid typos! That will be fixed in the next release and we will also add PLL Time Attack, good idea 

Unfortunately, keeping stats for all the puzzles that Michael offers would seriously tax our database.



We are planning an update this week so keep the bugs coming and we will address them, or even better, suggest some new features and we will try to implement them


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 21, 2010)

Not a very big deal but for me, I save my averages on a notepad, so I was wondering if you could implement a Best Ao5 List too.
(Current one shows Ao12/ everything)
(Kind of troublesome to key all the times into CCT and retrieving the Ao5, if you are wondering, I submit my times then view them when I'm free)


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 21, 2010)

Could you also have it graph averages of 100.


----------



## AndyK (Jul 21, 2010)

no1337cube said:


> Not a very big deal but for me, I save my averages on a notepad, so I was wondering if you could implement a Best Ao5 List too.
> (Current one shows Ao12/ everything)
> (Kind of troublesome to key all the times into CCT and retrieving the Ao5, if you are wondering, I submit my times then view them when I'm free)



I'm not quite sure what you mean, do you want the ability to manually input your Ao5?


----------



## keemy (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey I don't know if they has been suggested but I'd really like to see a best avg of 100 and/or session avg, # of solves, and a few times when I have pressed submit it has failed and the times all reset so I guess I'd like a way to submit times without resetting (to prevent accidental data loss). Thanks.


----------



## AndyK (Jul 21, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Could you also have it graph averages of 100.





keemy said:


> Hey I don't know if they has been suggested but I'd really like to see a best avg of 100 and/or session avg, # of solves, and a few times when I have pressed submit it has failed and the times all reset so I guess I'd like a way to submit times without resetting (to prevent accidental data loss). Thanks.



Thanks for the suggestions. Avg of 100 is probably our most requested feature and we have definitely considered it. The jury is still out, but we would rather not support it at this point due to database storage issues (also it would crowd the column view in the stats page). Same goes with session average unfortunately. We will keep this on the todo list however for possible implementation in the future. 

We want to come up with a better solution to prevent accidental data loss. We will work on a fix. We also want to make sure that your times are submitted twice, that is why your times must reset after each submission to the database.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 21, 2010)

AndyK said:


> cuber952 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you also have it graph averages of 100.
> ...


Have you considered putting a small warning message about navigating away from the page/refreshing so you don't lose your session?


----------



## AndyK (Jul 21, 2010)

Feryll said:


> AndyK said:
> 
> 
> > cuber952 said:
> ...



Yes, that should be completed within a week (I had to take a break from development to deal with school stuff)


----------



## liljthedude (Aug 8, 2010)

3x3x2 submission is broken.


> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/__init__.py", line 511, in __call__
> handler.get(*groups)
> File "/base/data/home/apps/rubikland/1-4.343500039714941575/handlers/timer.py", line 224, in get
> ...



Please fix this for all puzzles. This is the only one I'm aware of right now.


----------



## AndyK (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry lilj, only official WCA puzzles are supported. 

We just released an update of the timer with a lot of minor improvements, check it out!


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 1, 2010)

Do you think you could make a feature to imput data manually? Sometimes I write down my times on a trip or something, that would be really cool, other than that this timer/grapher is awesome.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 1, 2010)

You should allow logging for non-WCA puzzles. I would also like to be able to log my magic solves.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> Do you think you could make a feature to imput data manually? Sometimes I write down my times on a trip or something, that would be really cool, other than that this timer/grapher is awesome.



Like, you want to type in your own times and not have to press the space bar to make it add a time?

Click the word "Show" (as in show timer options) then click "manually" (as in enter in times manually).


----------



## emg (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks for such awesome software


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 24, 2010)

awsome


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 9, 2010)

I tried going on today and got got this (Google didn't like you so im just letting you know)


----------



## dChan (Nov 9, 2010)

I noticed something similar to that as well in Firefox: http://grab.by/7iM7

I hope all is well. I use gqTimer quite frequently and would hate for it to be out of commission.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 9, 2010)

dChan said:


> I noticed something similar to that as well in Firefox: http://grab.by/7iM7
> 
> I hope all is well. I use gqTimer quite frequently and would hate for it to be out of commission.


 
Same here. Hope this is fixed.


----------



## David0794 (Nov 9, 2010)

Is it safe to use or does it get user data from the accounts? I hope that you'll fix it soon ;-)


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 9, 2010)

David0794 said:


> Is it safe to use or does it get user data from the accounts? I hope that you'll fix it soon ;-)


 
It was quite safe before this warning popped up. It doesn't use anything from your account, if that's what you mean.


----------



## dubefest (Nov 9, 2010)

Help it says the site is hosting malware!!


----------



## AndyK (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, I think/hope that I have this resolved. 

I clicked on the link at the bottom of Google's warning page that says "If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools" and from there I was able to see the exact pages on my domain that Google said had malware. The only two pages were 

URL: http://kungfoomanchu.com/
Last checked: November 7, 2010

and 

URL: http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/
Last checked: November 7, 2010

They did not say anything about http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/

Sure enough, when I went to http://kungfoomanchu.com/, my Java plugin started up... This shouldn't have happened, so I look at my FTP site and notice that 4 html files in my root directory had been updated on 11-7-2010, but I'm sure I wasn't the one who made the updates. New code had been added to each file..

I removed that code from each html file and now my Java plugin does not start up when I load http://www.kungfoomanchu.com or http://kungfoomanchu.com

Moral of the story

I believe that only http://kungfoomanchu.com and http://www.kungfoomanchu.com were hacked, Google Webmaster Tools agrees with this
*The gqtimer application is hosted on a seperate webhost* than the rest of my kungfoomanchu.com website, *so even if kungfoomanchu.com got hacked, the subdomain gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com should have been spared*
New code was found on my index.html page that caused www.kungfoomanchu.com to load a Java plugin, this code has since been removed and the java plugin does not load.
Google rescaned my page and the malware warning has been lifted. They have recleared my site.

I truly apologize and thank those that pointed this out to me. I did not do any of this on purpose!

If anyone would like to point out security vulnerabilities in the scripting of my website I will give you a prize (please report them via private message of course).


----------



## Henrik (Dec 7, 2010)

Please update gqtimer so it also uses the latest scramble options in qqtimer (sub-optimal 2x2 and Pyraminx scrambles)


----------



## Adrian E (May 5, 2011)

The timer page is broken.

I would also appreciate if you could include session avg and avg of 100 into the saved data.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 6, 2011)

I'm not having any problems with it at all.


----------



## Adrian E (May 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I'm not having any problems with it at all.



Ah, right. I think it's browser related: Google chrome 11 gives me (tried 2 pcs):


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/__init__.py", line 700, in __call__
    handler.get(*groups)
  File "/base/data/home/apps/rubikland/1-5.344469830792373394/handlers/timer.py", line 183, in get
    player = Player.get_by_key_name(user.federated_identity())
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py", line 1212, in get_by_key_name
    return get(keys[0], config=config)
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py", line 1471, in get
    return get_async(keys, **kwargs).get_result()
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/datastore/datastore_rpc.py", line 632, in get_result
    results = self.__rpcs[0].get_result()
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/apiproxy_stub_map.py", line 592, in get_result
    return self.__get_result_hook(self)
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/datastore/datastore_rpc.py", line 1153, in __get_hook
    entity = self.__adapter.pb_to_entity(group.entity())
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore.py", line 242, in pb_to_entity
    return Entity._FromPb(pb)
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore.py", line 962, in _FromPb
    (prop.name(), traceback.format_exc()))
Error: Property user is corrupt in the datastore:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore.py", line 958, in _FromPb
    value = datastore_types.FromPropertyPb(prop)
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore_types.py", line 1785, in FromPropertyPb
    _strict_mode=False)
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/users.py", line 115, in __init__
    assert _auth_domain
AssertionError
```

But it works fine with FF.


----------



## janelle (May 7, 2011)

Adrian E said:


> Ah, right. I think it's browser related: Google chrome 11 gives me (tried 2 pcs):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Same thing happened with me. Try clearing your cookies. After I cleared them it let me back onto the timer.

But now I'm getting a different problem. I can't check my Stats or submit anything. All I get is a _"Page Not Found or Forbidden"_ I've tried it on other browsers but I still get that. So for now I'm using a different timer.


----------



## Adrian E (May 7, 2011)

janelle said:


> Same thing happened with me. Try clearing your cookies. After I cleared them it let me back onto the timer.
> 
> But now I'm getting a different problem. I can't check my Stats or submit anything. All I get is a _"Page Not Found or Forbidden"_ I've tried it on other browsers but I still get that. So for now I'm using a different timer.



Same here, also without cleaning cookies and with FF:


```
Page Not Found or Forbidden
```


----------



## janelle (May 7, 2011)

Adrian E said:


> Same here, also without cleaning cookies and with FF:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
I get that from all my browsers (FF, Opera, IE.) I even tried with a different email account but I still get the error. I'm really not sure what else to try.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 7, 2011)

I'm on Google Chrome "11.0.696.60", and it's working just fine for me.
...
It's also working fine on IE 9.


----------



## Fire Cuber (May 7, 2011)

When i look at my stats, there is this : 'Page Not Found or Forbidden'. There should be a problem on the timer.


----------



## Henrik (May 7, 2011)

Also using Chrome 11.0.696.60, and it works just fine for me.

But it could an update with the latest scrambles like 2x2 sub-optimal and Pyraminx.

Also more options for saving results to the stats, feet is missing on 3x3 so I have to save under something else.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 7, 2011)

I wish you could save relay times.


----------



## Fire Cuber (May 12, 2011)

it is still not working on me

I also tried of FF and still it comes like this


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/__init__.py", line 700, in __call__
    handler.get(*groups)
  File "/base/data/home/apps/rubikland/1-5.344469830792373394/handlers/timer.py", line 183, in get
    player = Player.get_by_key_name(user.federated_identity())
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py", line 1212, in get_by_key_name
    return get(keys[0], config=config)
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py", line 1471, in get
    return get_async(keys, **kwargs).get_result()
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/datastore/datastore_rpc.py", line 632, in get_result
    results = self.__rpcs[0].get_result()
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/apiproxy_stub_map.py", line 592, in get_result
    return self.__get_result_hook(self)
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/datastore/datastore_rpc.py", line 1153, in __get_hook
    entity = self.__adapter.pb_to_entity(group.entity())
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore.py", line 242, in pb_to_entity
    return Entity._FromPb(pb)
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore.py", line 962, in _FromPb
    (prop.name(), traceback.format_exc()))
Error: Property user is corrupt in the datastore:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore.py", line 958, in _FromPb
    value = datastore_types.FromPropertyPb(prop)
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore_types.py", line 1785, in FromPropertyPb
    _strict_mode=False)
  File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/users.py", line 115, in __init__
    assert _auth_domain
AssertionError
```


----------



## Adrian E (May 18, 2011)

Finally works again


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, looks neat! An improvement on an already good timer.


----------



## Me (Jun 11, 2011)

I just switched to this from Cubemania, I think. It's great thus far, just a few things missing. 

It already shows best time, worst time, best averages of 5 and 12 and their SDs. What I really want to see is the session average, and be able to click the averages of 5/12 to see the times that made it up. Then it'll be perfect for me.


----------



## Carson (Aug 7, 2011)

I was doing some solving on 2x2, and happened to get new PB', then a few solves later, a better PB, and then a few solves later, an even better PB. After I submitted the times, I looked at my stats, but only the best of those times were listed. It appears that only the best time of each session can appear on your "best 5" list, so it is not necessarily displaying the five best times.


----------



## AndyK (Sep 20, 2011)

Me said:


> I just switched to this from Cubemania, I think. It's great thus far, just a few things missing.
> 
> It already shows best time, worst time, best averages of 5 and 12 and their SDs. What I really want to see is the session average, and be able to click the averages of 5/12 to see the times that made it up. Then it'll be perfect for me.



Hey Thrawst, sorry for the late reply, but I'm quite happy you like gqtimer and was excited to see the cameo it made in your Dayan ZhanChi Unboxing and Review (http://youtu.be/J2j-dHbeOlU?t=3m46s). I agree that it would be nice to have a session average, but I actually excluded that feature on purpose in an effort to keep the times saved on my server limited to categories of the finite sort. Two session averages aren't necessarily comparable because one could be 1000 solves and another could be 14. 

Good point on adding the option to see which specific times make up your best avg of 5 in a session of 12 or so. As it currently stands, you can click on the "details" link in the stats page and see the scrambles and solve times for all solves in that session, but you can't see which 5 solves made up your best avg of 5 or 12. I will add that to the list of potential improvements. 



Carson said:


> I was doing some solving on 2x2, and happened to get new PB', then a few solves later, a better PB, and then a few solves later, an even better PB. After I submitted the times, I looked at my stats, but only the best of those times were listed. It appears that only the best time of each session can appear on your "best 5" list, so it is not necessarily displaying the five best times.



Also a good point, I didn't realize this and will add that to the to do list. Until then, maybe you could manually add your best times in separate sessions?


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 3, 2011)

When I go to submit my 3x3 times, I can say that I am solving it normally, with Roux, Petrus, Colour Neutral etc. I cannot, however, say that I am solving with feet! All that effort I put in to do 5 foot solves...and then I couldn't save them! (I ended up putting them in Petrus). Maybe this is a sign that I just shouldn't do solving with feet...but still. It would be great if you could add a foot solving option, or, even better, have the option to create your own sections (because we all want to have our "OH 3x3 while on a unicycle cooking beef curry" separate...).

Other than that, your timer is awesome!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 3, 2011)

Sub-optimal random state scrambles like they now have on qqTimer for 2x2 would be nice, so it isn't obvious when you get an easy scramble.

I love the timer though. I will probably use it from now on.


----------



## AndyK (Oct 10, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> When I go to submit my 3x3 times, I can say that I am solving it normally, with Roux, Petrus, Colour Neutral etc. I cannot, however, say that I am solving with feet! ..... It would be great if you could add a foot solving option, or, even better, have the option to create your own sections (because we all want to have our "OH 3x3 while on a unicycle cooking beef curry" separate...).
> 
> Other than that, your timer is awesome!


 
Ha ha, "OH 3x3 while on a unicycle cooking beef curry" would be hilarious! Sorry it doesn't have Foot solving in there, it makes sense to add it. I will put it on the to do list. Making your own category would be kinda problematic from the coding/database side and so I would prefer not to do that. You could, however, heavily use the comments feature for your times and save odd category solves in the "fewest moves" section. When looking at your times, you would know that times with whole numbers could be a fewest move solve and times with decimal points are "solves with a distractingly hot girl watching" or "solves while underwater".



RCTACameron said:


> Sub-optimal random state scrambles like they now have on qqTimer for 2x2 would be nice, so it isn't obvious when you get an easy scramble.
> 
> I love the timer though. I will probably use it from now on.



I am behind on getting the new scrambles that have been added to qqtimer into gqtimer and will get it done soon. I don't have a time table, but it is in the works.

Thanks for the love!


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been using this for the past week. It's awesome! I would also love the option of creating our own sections if you can find a way to do that. That'd be great!


----------



## byliu88 (Feb 3, 2012)

A feature I think would be nice to implement would be instead of having "the method you used to solve the cube" dropdown box with only a couple choices, there would be that but you could title the method or group name itself. I have all of my averages of 12 in "normal", and I put the averages of 5 in "petrus" because I had nowhere else to put it. I know I can mix them its just that it would be more organized.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 3, 2012)

i love this timer. now i can track my progress.


----------



## AndyK (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the suggestion. Doing that would actually be rather difficult from my perspective because it would require a new database entry for each new customized name for solving method. I am actually planning on releasing an update, but it has taken me a lot longer than I was hoping because med school is a beast.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

AndyK said:


> Hey, thanks for the suggestion. Doing that would actually be rather difficult from my perspective because it would require a new database entry for each new customized name for solving method. I am actually planning on releasing an update, but it has taken me a lot longer than I was hoping because med school is a beast.


 
Another thing about this. Why is there a "Normal" Section? I use Roux and thats 'Normal' for me. For Petrus users, thats 'Normal' for them. Overall, I dont think methods should be called normal or not. Methods have feelings.....


----------



## aronpm (Feb 4, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Another thing about this. Why is there a "Normal" Section? I use Roux and thats 'Normal' for me. For Petrus users, thats 'Normal' for them. Overall, I dont think methods should be called normal or not. Methods have feelings.....


 
Roux and Petrus are not 'normal' when you consider the general speedcuber population. Also, no they do not have feelings.


----------



## AndyK (Feb 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Another thing about this. Why is there a "Normal" Section? I use Roux and thats 'Normal' for me. For Petrus users, thats 'Normal' for them. Overall, I dont think methods should be called normal or not. Methods have feelings.....





aronpm said:


> Roux and Petrus are not 'normal' when you consider the general speedcuber population. Also, no they do not have feelings.



Ha ha, yeah, probably should have called 'normal' 'Fridrich'. But seriously though, people that use Petrus or Roux are a little weird


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 5, 2012)

AndyK said:


> Ha ha, yeah, probably should have called 'normal' 'Fridrich'. But seriously though, people that use Petrus or Roux are a little weird


 
Dont Be Hatin.


----------



## Carson (Feb 5, 2012)

I would love to see averages of 50 and 100 added to the statistics. I know that would require a little extra space, resources, etc... but I would imagine that only a very small number of the total averages completed are actually that large, especially in the case of the 100's.

Edit: Also, a "total solves" entry would be pretty nice. Though this could beat neat for all puzzles, 3x3 especially would be cool... just a place to list the total number of solves you have had using the timer; no statistics or anything needed.


----------



## AndyK (Feb 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Dont Be Hatin.



I'm just kidding of course, no offense meant. 



Carson said:


> I would love to see averages of 50 and 100 added to the statistics. I know that would require a little extra space, resources, etc... but I would imagine that only a very small number of the total averages completed are actually that large, especially in the case of the 100's.
> 
> Edit: Also, a "total solves" entry would be pretty nice. Though this could beat neat for all puzzles, 3x3 especially would be cool... just a place to list the total number of solves you have had using the timer; no statistics or anything needed.


 
Ooo, I really like the total number of solves idea, I think I will definitely try to put that in. Thanks for the suggestion. I am still hesitant to add averages of 50 or 100 though, but it has been a feature that many have asked for so I have to take a second look at it. I am having trouble keeping up with updates to this program because school is killer right now. Do you know of any good web programmers that could help me out?


----------



## Henrik (Feb 5, 2012)

AndyK said:


> Ooo, I really like the total number of solves idea, I think I will definitely try to put that in. Thanks for the suggestion. I am still hesitant to add averages of 50 or 100 though, but it has been a feature that many have asked for so I have to take a second look at it. I am having trouble keeping up with updates to this program because school is killer right now. Do you know of any good web programmers that could help me out?


 
Why would you even consider NOT adding avg of 50 or 100?
Some of us use that  And like the idea of avg of 50 or 100.

Also when you add Feet or F2L categories will it be possible to move times from one category to another, right now I have more than 1000 feet solves stored under colorneutral just because there was no feet option. 

I also have trouble going back in the archives. I only have one year option and that is 2010. Why can't I choose 2011 and one of the earlier months?
(Using Chrome btw)

I think that was all.

I like the stats part, but please update the timer part to the latest qqtimer.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 5, 2012)

if you could use a speedstacks timer with this, it would be the greatest timer in existence, hands down.
There would be nothing else that could improve it. It would simply be the best.


----------



## unzuki (Feb 5, 2012)

COOL


----------



## Carson (Feb 6, 2012)

AndyK said:


> I am having trouble keeping up with updates to this program because school is killer right now. Do you know of any good web programmers that could help me out?



I'm not great, but I'm not useless either. What are you using as a database?


----------



## AndyK (Feb 8, 2012)

Henrik said:


> Why would you even consider NOT adding avg of 50 or 100? Some of us use that  And like the idea of avg of 50 or 100. I also have trouble going back in the archives. I only have one year option and that is 2010. Why can't I choose 2011 and one of the earlier months? I like the stats part, but please update the timer part to the latest qqtimer.



Hey Henrik, I'm afraid I don't have fantastic news for you. I'm just not keen on the idea of these larger averages, too high of a risk that someone will get angry if my program doesn't save them properly and their hour+ of work gets lost. Also, I think adding 50 and 100 avgs would muck up the graph. I do have plans to update to the latest qqtimer as well as fix/make improvements to the archives. The 2010 problem is a known issue that will be fixed. I'm really sorry that these updates have been taking so long. They WILL happen!



Antcuber said:


> if you could use a speedstacks timer with this, it would be the greatest timer in existence, hands down.
> There would be nothing else that could improve it. It would simply be the best.



I definitely agree and have an idea for a solution but haven't gotten it working. Not sure if my idea is possible to implement though  



Carson said:


> I'm not great, but I'm not useless either. What are you using as a database?



Excellent, I'll send you a PM


----------



## grommet (May 6, 2012)

Let me tip my hat to AndyK for this software. The ability to store and track times in the cloud is great. I roam between several computers during the day, and this lets me keep all my times together, no matter where I am. Well done!

One question: Has this been ported to a mobile/touch interface yet? I know there's iiTimer, which is basically qqTimer for iOS. But it doesn't have the login/storage overlay of Andy's software. Looks like there are some significant updates coming, maybe a touch version is among them?


----------



## Ralinda4 (May 6, 2012)

One thing which I'd love (which may or may not come with the update to the current qq timer version) is to be able to import times. It doesn't always log me into my email, and I've lost the ability to save my times twice now. Once a couple of weeks ago I lost 50 times (over an hour of work at a 26-28 sec average back then, and scrambling using the generated scrambles) and again yesterday where I lost 88 times. Alternatively a way to log into your email without leaving the times page (or saving them and bringing them back after signing in) would work too.

I feel like I used too many brackets there... Ha. I really love the timer, keep up the good work.


----------



## GTG96 (May 9, 2012)

*DNF not noted in 'Details'*

Been using this for about a year and think it's fantastic!

Was checking through my times in stats and noted that I had a 27 second solve which I didn't remember doing (not a great time, I know, but would have been great for me! I've only had one solve in the 20's!). Realised that this was a DNF but there is no indication of this in the 'Details' list. On the main stats page that session listed a best time of 35ish so the database must store the DNF details. Would it be possible to add a note to the 'Details' that a solve was DNF/DNS etc?

Thanks for the great work, I'm sure this site is encouraging me to improve! Grant


----------



## byliu88 (Sep 25, 2012)

The yahoo login button does not seem to work anymore, I have tried it in Chrome and Firefox. It just stays on the times page. Same for everyone else or just me?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 25, 2012)

Prisma.


----------



## byliu88 (Sep 25, 2012)

I might just have to give that a try then haha


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 17, 2013)

Quick question: if I wanted to share some results is it safe to send the big URL of a results page?

EDIT: OK, I see that it redirects to require a login.

OK, is there a way to share stats?


----------



## AndyK (Apr 18, 2013)

Not at this time. Sorry!


----------



## Cuberfreak (Jun 8, 2013)

*Separating cube types*

I have just started using this timer (until now, my online timer has been cubetimer.com) the thing i like about this timer is that it gives scrambles for the higher level cubes, unlike cubetimer, which only give scrambles up to the 5x5, and it saves the scrambles from previous solves. However, the thing i do like about cubetimer is that it saves the times for each type of cube separately (e.g. 3x3 solves are stored together, 4x4 solves are stored under a different option). i like this option because it allows me to see my average times for each cubing session on different cubes without having to erase my last solves. my question is, can you add a feature that allows you to separate your solves based on the type of cube instead of having all of your solves just lumped together into one big group, resulting in an average of every solve i've done as opposed to an average of just one size cube? this feature would be really helpful.


----------



## Platemu (Jun 12, 2013)

Please put in a random state scramble generator.


----------



## rj (Aug 12, 2013)

News! Thanks to Andy, all the cube types from qqtimer are now supported, but not with time logging. 


Thanks, Andy!


----------



## AndyK (Aug 13, 2013)

Actually I haven't made any changes in a few months and it is still missing some of the more extreme cubes like 9x9x9 and 11x11x11. 

I need to give that thing an upgrade


----------



## TDM (Aug 13, 2013)

Firstly, where it says "Choose a method you used to solve the cube", ZZ isn't an option. Please could you add it? And "Normal" should be CFOP (or Fridrich). Also, comments don't show until you've submitted a time after the one you commented on. This isn't a huge problem, but it'd be nice to see them before.


----------



## dChan (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi there,

First off, I've been using gqTimer for a while now for recording most of my averages so thanks a bunch for combo of qqTimer plus time logging. I also have to say that I use the "modern" interface which is pretty great.

Since yesterday, I've noticed that whenever I attempt to submit an average I get an error page (screenshot here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/k6it1dwks..._49-gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com__modern=yes.png). That's pretty much all I can provide as it was working before then. Hopefully that helps, though!

Thanks again,
-Daniel


----------



## Rich (Aug 25, 2013)

dChan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First off, I've been using gqTimer for a while now for recording most of my averages so thanks a bunch for combo of qqTimer plus time logging. I also have to say that I use the "modern" interface which is pretty great.
> 
> ...




I also got the same error yesterday when saving my times. My new personal best wasn't saved!  Please fix this when you get the chance  Thanks!


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 25, 2013)

TDM said:


> Firstly, where it says "Choose a method you used to solve the cube", ZZ isn't an option. Please could you add it? And "Normal" should be CFOP (or Fridrich). Also, comments don't show until you've submitted a time after the one you commented on. This isn't a huge problem, but it'd be nice to see them before.



"Normal" denotes two-handed standard solving, with whatever method. CFOP is not "Normal" for anyone who uses Roux, Petrus, etc.


----------



## AndyK (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for letting me know about this. It looks like I ran out of server space for all of your data and will have to upgrade (i.e. shell out more money to keep this running). I think I just got things back up and running. 

Sorry about your PB Rich

Glad you are liking the modern interface 



dbax0999 said:


> "Normal" denotes two-handed standard solving, with whatever method. CFOP is not "Normal" for anyone who uses Roux, Petrus, etc.



I guess I was biased against ZZ. I will add this to the list of updates, but I can't give you a timetable


----------



## dChan (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks so much, mate. I know you're not obligated to do any of this so thanks for the service and work on this that you are providing. I really do appreciate it. It's great having a place to log my practice times and see progress on the graph.

Thank you,
-Daniel


----------



## speedcuber115 (Aug 26, 2013)

For some reason I cant get it to give me a wca inspection. it is also really annoying to have the scramble so small but otherwise its great.

Edit: there are also some other things that you cant change on gq timer but you can change on qq timer.


----------



## AndyK (Aug 27, 2013)

dChan said:


> Thanks so much, mate. I know you're not obligated to do any of this so thanks for the service and work on this that you are providing. I really do appreciate it. It's great having a place to log my practice times and see progress on the graph.



Thanks man 



speedcuber115 said:


> For some reason I cant get it to give me a wca inspection. it is also really annoying to have the scramble so small but otherwise its great.
> There are also some other things that you cant change on gq timer but you can change on qq timer.



I'm not able to reproduce the WCA inspection bug. On all the browsers I tried I was able to get it to work. Try Chrome perhaps. I've been promising an update for a long time, but it eventually will happen and gqtimer will once again be in sync with all the current qqtimer features


----------



## Rich (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks so much for the fix! This is a great timer and has helped me improve my times! Thanks a lot for this timer!


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 2, 2013)

Could you add a possibility to add and delete your own categories that you could re-name? It would be good to have as many categories as you need for different puzzles and solving styles (OH, methods, substeps etc.).


----------



## Carson (Oct 17, 2013)

Starting sometime this week (not certain of the exact date), my times/averages/etc do not reset when I hit "submit". The times DO save to the database, but the session does not reset.


----------



## AndyK (Oct 18, 2013)

Carson said:


> Starting sometime this week (not certain of the exact date), my times/averages/etc do not reset when I hit "submit". The times DO save to the database, but the session does not reset.



Hmm, that is strange. I haven't made changes to the code in the last two weeks. Perhaps try to reset your browser chache or try a different browser?


----------



## Carson (Oct 19, 2013)

AndyK said:


> Hmm, that is strange. I haven't made changes to the code in the last two weeks. Perhaps try to reset your browser chache or try a different browser?



Only happening in Chrome (31.0.1650.26 beta-m). I suspect it was caused by a recent update... can't be anymore specific though.

Edit: I also just noticed that I do NOT get the pop-up dialogue box notifying me that I have unsubmitted times if I attempt to close the browser/tab AFTER I have submitted the times. I DO still get the pop-up if I haven't submitted the times yet.


----------



## rj (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm wondering if a mobile interface would be possible. I use an iphone to time myself, and I'm stuck with cstimer. Thanks!


----------



## Oow (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot for this timer. I enjoy the ability to see my development in form of a graphs, instead of plain numbers.
Like previous posts though, I would like to see the option to make your own categories, and not just the premade ones.
Keep up the good work, can't wait for other features in the future.


----------



## AndyK (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry, adding a few DIY categories would add a whole new level of difficultly to the database, so I don't think I'll be able to do that


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 6, 2014)

When I go in my archives, I can only get the year 2010, anyone have any ideas? I would like to see my data before my last 30 sessions.....


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 21, 2014)

AndyK said:


> I've been promising an update for a long time, but it eventually will happen and gqtimer will once again be in sync with all the current qqtimer features


wohoo, yay, \o/ .... oh that was a year ago.


----------



## MaxV56 (Jul 29, 2014)

*GQTimer Review*

I've been using this website for a long time now and i'm really impressed. This is a spacebar based timer with a 15 second inspection option. There are some really cool features as well. For example, the 2x2-4x4 relay is quite fun to use. Also the joke scrambles are funny, like the Derrick Eide just comes up with stuff like "LOL XD WTF HAHAHA". If you're not a fan of the colours of the page, don't worry, just click on "Show timer options" and you can invert colours or you can customise it by typing in the text bar. Anyway, it's a great website and I would highly recommend it to anyone who is into speed cubing or if you just want to time yourself.


----------



## Smelly Socks (Jan 3, 2015)

This timer is definately my favorite.
However I can't get the graph to show up. All my times are still there though so that's good.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks man!


----------



## pdilla (Mar 14, 2015)

My graph isn't showing up for 4x4 for some reason... seems to be the same problem as Smelly Socks.


----------



## posaidon0802 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah it is awesome but, when I try to save my times, it will not show all the other times I did and the latest time that I did will not show. It only saved 4 Ao5 and 1 Ao12. Please fix so that I can track my progress.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 22, 2015)

Hmmm, can no longer log in: Google login complains "OpenID 2.0 for Google Accounts has gone away"

Anybody else?


----------



## Marvin (Apr 22, 2015)

MichaelErskine said:


> Hmmm, can no longer log in: Google login complains "OpenID 2.0 for Google Accounts has gone away"
> 
> Anybody else?



"If you've been redirected to this page, it means that you're using a website that doesn't support the latest sign-in standards from Google. We no longer provide this legacy sign-in service for Google accounts, and recommend using an alternative method to sign in on that website. If you previously used your Google account to sign in, you may be able to recover your account using a “forgot password” feature, or by contacting that websites’ support team."

RIP stats


----------



## pdilla (Apr 23, 2015)

Marvin said:


> RIP stats



All those years of logging my stats, gone forever.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 23, 2015)

pdilla said:


> All those years of logging my stats, gone forever.



You know that it only held 30 days or so. Didn't you regularly copy your stats into a spreadsheet?


----------



## Animorpher13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I keep getting a 500 server error with this when I clock the gmail button

Error: Server Error

The server encountered an error and could not complete your request.
Please try again in 30 seconds.

Any ideas?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 29, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> I keep getting a 500 server error with this when I clock the gmail button
> Error: Server Error
> The server encountered an error and could not complete your request.
> Please try again in 30 seconds.
> Any ideas?



Yes, this is caused by the end of support for OpenID 2 (see https://developers.google.com/identity/protocols/OpenID2Migration).

Only Andy, the owner of GQTimer, can fix it (e.g. by changing the page to use Google Sign-In: https://developers.google.com/identity/sign-in/auth-migration#oid2)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 29, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> I keep getting a 500 server error with this when I clock the gmail button
> Error: Server Error
> The server encountered an error and could not complete your request.
> Please try again in 30 seconds.
> Any ideas?



Yes, this is caused by the end of support for OpenID 2 (see https://developers.google.com/identity/protocols/OpenID2Migration).

Only Andy, the owner of GQTimer, can fix it (e.g. by changing the page to use Google Sign-In: https://developers.google.com/identity/sign-in/auth-migration#oid2)


----------



## Animorpher13 (Apr 29, 2015)

Do you know of a way to get i contact with him besides PM'ing him (which I already did). I ask because it appears that he has not been active on this forum in quite a while


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 28, 2015)

Hehehe - updates appear to be in progress today!

Update (2 weeks later) : nothing got done!


----------



## Trexrush1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello world!
(where did the site go)


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 21, 2016)

Miss this timer, it was my fav


----------

